# DB-3 reviews on sound deadening



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has used this product to reduce exhaust resonance on there rabbits, i found it on homedepots website and its used to insulate walls. I was thinking of just laying it underneath the rabbits carpet in the trunk. Thanks!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

two types of sound deadening.
one adds weight to panels and is typically a heavy, dense material that adheres completely to the panels. this reduces vibration of the panels and any noise they would make in vibrating.
second reduces noise born sound, sound created by panels that are vibrating and leaked into the passenger compartment. this type of noise can be stopped by egg crate foam/open close celled foam. in automotive applications the most effective sound deadening for this purpose is actually vinyl!
check out some car audio forums for expert advice on sound deadening.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

The"Sound Dampers"come in various thicknesses. Thicker means heavier, more expensive product but may be more effective. By mearly sticking them on metal panels of the car, vibration sourced noises such as from exhaust or the road are canceled out. Based on what I've read, you do not need to cover 100% of the panel to get effective sound damppening. I used to have a link to a guy who did independent testing but I cannot find it. The product I used is called Second Skin, their product just seemed better because they had the most details on their product and highest temp ratings. Fat Mat is another established brand. There are also liquid spray on dampers which I may be using on my wheel wells when spring arrives. IMO these are great products that have greatly reduced the noise fatigue of driving. I spent about $200, gained about 45 lbs. So far have reduced idle noise by 4dBs according to my meter.
Carpet and roofing products may help a little, but without an adhesive backing, will have limited effect on resonant noise compared with an actual damper.


_Modified by Schagephonic at 6:58 PM 1-19-2010_


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

I appreciate both responses and will probably end up tackling both the vibration of the panels and looking for some sort of sound barrier. Please let me know if you find a link on where to apply the sound dampers


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (turbojetpower)*

I can only tell you where I've added dampers on my car, so far:
>Both heat shields where the stock muffler and second resonator once were.
>Spare tire well
>All flat metal areas under trunk liner and styrofoam inserts.
>Nooks and crannies under car in front of rear bumper.
*Areas that I'll be adding more dampers:*
>inside rear quarter panels behind side trunk liners (as soon as I figure how to remove, anyone know how?)
>Inside all door panels
>Behind plastic cover of the hatch. Here's another area I cannot figure out how to remove without damage to the plastic. 
>Behind all wheelwell covers. I may use a spray damper here.
> Flooring and roof panels looks like a major PITA but that will be my long term goal if I'm not satisfied with the easier pickings above. It's not that hard, just takes time and patience.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_
*Areas that I'll be adding more dampers:*
>inside rear quarter panels behind side trunk liners (as soon as I figure how to remove, anyone know how?) 

Pretty easy actually once you know how. IIRC...
Remove lower plastic trim in the rear of the hatch. Just held on by several clips. You can just pop it out. Removing it should reveal (on each side) a screw securing the upper side trim that supports the parcel shelf. Once this is removed you can work on removing the carpet. There are several black clip things holding it in. A flat two pronged clip removal tool will take care of these. Some are actual plastic screws.
Now, there is a little plastic cover that can be removed near both seatbelt tensioners. Pop these off with a credit card or plastic trim removal tool. There are two more screws in that hole that need to be removed. This secures the side upper hatch trim that supports the parcel shelf and the rear door frame lower plastic trim in the 4dr, not sure about the 2dr. Be careful removing these screws as if you drop them you'll have to remove the entire trim piece to get to missing screw.
Now, there are 3 white plastic screw type fasteners on each side holding the side trim. You should just be able to give it a good yank to get them off. Be careful on the passenger side as you have the wires for the light and power plug. Also note the foam around the seatbelt tensioners. Be sure to put it back if it falls off.
You will find ALOT of hollow/empty air space in the wheel wells, especially the driver's side. I think this is where the paint on sound deadeners would excel as getting any roll on stuff would be difficult.
I performed my project using Dynamat Extreme and B-Quiet V-Comp. If I had to do it again, I'd still use the V-Comp, but I'd ditch the Dynamat and use something like Elemental Designs paint on edead stuff.


----------



## AdamVC (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_
*Areas that I'll be adding more dampers:*
>Inside all door panels 

Please take pictures when you do! I've been wanting to do this for a while now, not because of road noise, but to reduce the amount of vibration from the door speakers!


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

putting a small square of the stuff behind all the speakers (against the metal door skin or whatever) works wonders.


----------



## turbojetpower (Dec 4, 2008)

so this is really crazy, its been 5 days since the eurojet exhaust was installed and it might just be my imagination but it sounds like the exhaust got quieter, have you guys ever experienced this? im going to wait till next saturday to retighten all the clamps one last time as the exhaust should have expanded while driving


----------

